# 2.0tfsi switch off engine! oil pressure is too low.



## More948 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi All

I have recently purchased a 2011 2.0tfsi coupe.

It has developed the following fault.

When the ignition is turned on and left for 5-10 seconds, without the engine started the "switch off engine! oil pressure is too low" warning come's up in red.

If the ignition is turned off and the engine is started without a pause, the light does not appear nor does it reappear when the car is driven. (i have stopped driving it now)

So far i have had the following work carried out:

Pressure sensor replaced. 
Sump off and pick up cleaned.
Sensor wiring checked.

I have it booked in with a local audi specalist next week, but just wondered if anyone has had this issue before.

It seems very strange to me as until the engine is running there is no oil pressure....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, On normal older cars the oil pressure light always stood until the engine was running which makes sense, because if the engine is not running there is no oil pressure, but Audi have to be different & compiicate the issue.
I know there are time delays built into the system
I would say nothing wrong oil pressure wise. Nothing simple on a TT.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Above post edited.
Hoggy.


----------



## More948 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hoggy, this isnt meant to happen though is it? I must have some kind of sensor, wiring, ecu or electrical issue for this to come on everytime the ignition is on but the engine isnt running?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

More948 said:


> Hoggy, this isnt meant to happen though is it? I must have some kind of sensor, wiring, ecu or electrical issue for this to come on everytime the ignition is on but the engine isnt running?


Hi, I know my MK1 oil pressure doesn't alarm if engine isn't running,(even though there is no oil pressure) 
No it shouldn't happen so I suspect your problem is electronic/electrical.
The oil pressure warning system isn't simple, it contains timing periods combined with rpm, 1500rpm is one parameter used.
Audi love to complicate the simplest of systems.
Hoggy.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

More948 said:


> Hoggy, this isnt meant to happen though is it? I must have some kind of sensor, wiring, ecu or electrical issue for this to come on everytime the ignition is on but the engine isnt running?


This shouldn't happen (mk1 or Mk2). I've had the car in IGN for ages and the oil pressure light never comes on.

Maybe test your battery health? Weird things happen when the battery begins to die.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Hoggy said:


> it contains timing periods combined with rpm, 1500rpm is one parameter used.
> Audi love to complicate the simplest of systems.
> Hoggy.


Yup, 1.5k RPM is also the lowest setting to trigger low oil pressure light on mk2.


----------



## More948 (Aug 15, 2017)

Iv been advise to have the instrument cluster checked for faults as it could be an issue with this, also the car had a reciept with it for a previous cluster repair so maybe this is worth investigating further.

Ill take a look at the battery health and also the connections.

Very strange issue though.


----------



## More948 (Aug 15, 2017)

Wolvez said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > it contains timing periods combined with rpm, 1500rpm is one parameter used.
> ...


This is re-assuring to hear and suggest i dont have an oil pressure problem.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

I think go back to where you got the scan done or get the help of a member - view measuring blocks for the engine and cluster to see what oil pressure readings are.

That should help you determine where the fault is at least...

Another option - if you suspect instrument cluster is the issue. Just do a quick swapsies with someone else's cluster. Try replicate the fault. Obviously you can idle the car but you will see right away if oil pressure warning light comes on when key is turned to IGN


----------



## More948 (Aug 15, 2017)

ianpgonzaga said:


> I think go back to where you got the scan done or get the help of a member - view measuring blocks for the engine and cluster to see what oil pressure readings are.
> 
> That should help you determine where the fault is at least...
> 
> Another option - if you suspect instrument cluster is the issue. Just do a quick swapsies with someone else's cluster. Try replicate the fault. Obviously you can idle the car but you will see right away if oil pressure warning light comes on when key is turned to IGN


ianpgonzaga i thought the clusters need coding to work?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

To *run the car. Yes. The immo data needs matching.

Just to plug in and turn on the cluster. Cluster will turn on so you will see the error or not. You just can't run the car.

It will do no harm to do this test. You'll just need to clear the code when you plug your cluster back in.


----------



## More948 (Aug 15, 2017)

ianpgonzaga said:


> To *run the car. Yes. The immo data needs matching.
> 
> Just to plug in and turn on the cluster. Cluster will turn on so you will see the error or not. You just can't run the car.
> 
> It will do no harm to do this test. You'll just need to clear the code when you plug your cluster back in.


ianpgonzaga: thanks for the advise, if i dont clear the code, will I be able to start the car once i put my cluster back in? I dont have access to a OBD tool?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yes. When you plug your cluster back in. It be not be flashing with key to IGN.

You will see straight away the "Test" cluster the immobiliser icon will flash with key to IGN

The error won't show up any dash lights it will just be "in the background" as a stored error so it's not integral to clear it.


----------



## More948 (Aug 15, 2017)

Right I have had the car code read by someone else this afternoon and the following fault code shows up.

P164A: oil pressure switch implausible signal.

Any ideas gents?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Switch or wiring issue.

Have you got a multimeter / circuit tester ? (One of those probes with a light bulb)

Otherwise. Borrow/ hire VCDS and check the measuring blocks for the oil pressure switch to see if it's reading as it should or if it's dropping out every now and again (which it sounds like) = wiring.


----------



## More948 (Aug 15, 2017)

ianpgonzaga said:


> Switch or wiring issue.
> 
> Have you got a multimeter / circuit tester ? (One of those probes with a light bulb)
> 
> Otherwise. Borrow/ hire VCDS and check the measuring blocks for the oil pressure switch to see if it's reading as it should or if it's dropping out every now and again (which it sounds like) = wiring.


ianpgonzag

Thanks for the advice.

Thats what I'v been thinking it may be, this a little beyond my skill set so i have it booked in with a local indy audi specialist this week.

Once this is resolved i have a few other little issues to resolve that i will be pestering you all with...


----------

